# mason jars for curing is this right



## jollytime (Sep 19, 2009)

I have dried my buds for one week. Then put them in five half gallon wide mouth mason jars. They are real sticky kinda gooy. Should I crack the lids to breath to get dryer every so often? Its hard to work with. I only have smoked in a pipe never rolled a joint. Does any one have any suggestions. I also heard about mold. How do I prevent that.. Thank for any kinda ideas!!


----------



## diamond doggy (Sep 19, 2009)

jollytime said:


> I have dried my buds for one week. Then put them in five half gallon wide mouth mason jars. They are real sticky kinda gooy. Should I crack the lids to breath to get dryer every so often? Its hard to work with. I only have smoked in a pipe never rolled a joint. Does any one have any suggestions. I also heard about mold. How do I prevent that.. Thank for any kinda ideas!!


open the jar daily, its called "burping", just open it and then close it, did that once a day and mine turned out great


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 19, 2009)

jollytime said:


> I have dried my buds for one week. Then put them in five half gallon wide mouth mason jars. They are real sticky kinda gooy. Should I crack the lids to breath to get dryer every so often? Its hard to work with. I only have smoked in a pipe never rolled a joint. Does any one have any suggestions. I also heard about mold. How do I prevent that.. Thank for any kinda ideas!!


Sticky icky icky is fine, but if they seem moist they should probably be moved to a paper bag or cardboard box to continue drying. Check this method out I recommend it highly, for a nice slow cure. And check them often for any bad smells or visible mold. every 6-8 hours for the first week

Drying and Curing Marijuana Buds


Drying and curing Marijuana is a 3 step and the last process in growing Marijuana in order to smoke it without damaging your lungs and getting the best taste out of your Marijuana buds. Drying Marijuana buds generally takes a max.2 weeks and curing Marijuana can take 2 weeks up to 2 or more months. Drying time also depends on where you live and the place you dry them. Places in a desert would dry them weed faster, and tropical places would take longer to dry the weed. 
The first step after harvesting your marijuana buds is the drying possess. This can be performed by taking the branches and hanging them up side down so the fan marijuana leaves droop and cover the marijuana buds. During this step you need to put the branches in a cool dark place (not humid) with enough ventilation.It is good idea to check up on the marijuana buds every day to watch for signs of mold and mildew and correct the problem if it happens. After the fan marijuana leaves droop down over the flowers and turn crisp or break off easily, you would want to start trimming off the fan marijuana leaves only. 

Even a better way to take off the marijuana leaves is to do it before drying the marijuana buds because it it will be much harder to cut off the fan marijuana leaves after the marijuana buds have dried. So, I recommend you to cut them off before you hang the marijuana branches upside down.The deal with this method is to dry it slowly but not to fast. If you dry your marijuana buds too fast it will make your marijuana buds smell like pine needles, hay, or taste bad. Drying the marijuana buds too slow in this first step is not a good idea ether because of mold and mildew will attack them. It's very important there's enough air circulation in the room so you can't do it without an electric driven fan. 

After the fan marijuana leaves are trimmed you want to hang it up to dry again because the marijuana buds will still be moist or wet. They should still have the little inner marijuana leaves so they can droop and cover the marijuana buds. Hang the branches again in a cool dark place with proper ventilation until the little marijuana leaves and bud tips turn crisp when you touch them. 

It is then time to remove the marijuana buds from the branch and remove the rest of the leaf material as best as possible. This is what is referred to as "manicuring" of marijuana buds. But as said before it's better if you do this before you hang them to dry. At this point the marijuana buds should be a little moist, including the inside of them. Some can be smokeable at this point, but if you wait till the next 2 processes you can get even better smelling and tasting marijuana buds. 
*Bagging the Marijuana Buds*





After the marijuana buds are trimmed (and a little moist still) you would want to dry them some more in the paper bag step. The best choice would be the brown shopping bags found at a supermarkets, because they are not bleached (the stuff you don't want in your marijuana buds) This is another tricky step. 
Put the trimmed marijuana buds in the brown bag loosely and its best not to fill it more than 3-4 inches from the bottom.It is not necessary at this time to close the bag ( still need to prevent mildew and mold).
When the marijuana buds are in the bag you would want to check every day to rotate the marijuana buds in the bag so they dry evenly. This can be achieved by shifting positions of the marijuana buds, turning them ever so often, or shaking the bag. As the marijuana buds dry they will naturally compact into the self-preserving state that is mostly desired.At this time that the marijuana buds can be more compacted together and the bag can be folded close. 

They should now be fully smokable, though perhaps still ! slightly moist in the middle. A big reminder that every climate differs and may take more or less time. There is nothing better than repeated, hands-on checking to prevent damage to the marijuana buds from mold and mildew. 
*Curing the Marijuana Buds *

The last step is to create a way to bring out the full flavor and best smoke from the marijuana buds. This can be done by using an air tight jar or similar. Put the dried marijuana buds into the jar loosely (do not compact them) and cover them. It is very important in the early jar-stage to check the marijuana buds at least once a day to replace the air, take them out (this helps dry evenly) and put them back in a different order. 

This should be done for 7 to10 days then it can be done lest often. After 7 days all you need to do is open the jar and check the marijuana buds on a daily basis for mold and mildew. If mold and mildew is found in this step. Take the marijuana buds with mold or mildew out of the batch (throw away) and put the rest back in a brown bag for a few more days then the jar step can be repeated. This step can take from 2 weeks to 2 months depending on how you want you marijuana buds to develop its distinctive characteristics. The longer the better 

A bud is completely dry, cured, and ready for consumption when the stem in the middle of the bud snaps easily with the fingers. The snap is easy to detect with practice. The marijuana buds now can be sealed and stored for a really long period of time. Lastly there are many ways to dry marijuana buds, but this is the best method yet I use and never failed me.


----------



## jollytime (Sep 20, 2009)

This is what I got left of the harvest. There are five wide mouth mason jars. I didnt cram them full. I just started to burp them. I think they are still wet because they are so sticky. I am woryed about mold. Can I just open the jars to let dry more.


----------



## SW crackheads (Apr 28, 2011)

did you mold?


----------



## danbridge (Oct 4, 2013)

jollytime said:


> I have dried my buds for one week. Then put them in five half gallon wide mouth mason jars. They are real sticky kinda gooy. Should I crack the lids to breath to get dryer every so often? Its hard to work with. I only have smoked in a pipe never rolled a joint. Does any one have any suggestions. I also heard about mold. How do I prevent that.. Thank for any kinda ideas!!


 I know this is an old thread but IDC.

For a good cure, put the jars in a dark area. Leave at least a half inch to an inch from the top to prevent mold.

You should burp the jars for 10 mins a day and move bud around in jar. Do this every day for the first week.

Then do it just once a week for the second third and 4th weeks. Then just let it ferment for a month with no burping and you will have nicely cured weed.

To prevent mold, do not put fresh wet bud into jars and place in the sunlight. This process will destroy them.

Dry them on hanging racks or net baskets inside a room that can maintain 60-70 degrees F with an oscillating fan for 5 days. You may smoked your dried bud at this point, but you will only get 80% of the full potential of your bud. The cure will make your bud 20% more potent and tasty to achieve 100% of why you planted in the first place. Patience is a virtue.

As for rolling a joint, buy a roller. They roll perfect joints everytime. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 18, 2014)

If u use humidity packs after I dry my buds can I put them in the jars with the humidity pack in an don't have to burp or I still have to burp with the pack


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 18, 2014)

jollytime said:


> This is what I got left of the harvest. There are five wide mouth mason jars. I didnt cram them full. I just started to burp them. I think they are still wet because they are so sticky. I am woryed about mold. Can I just open the jars to let dry more.


Hey bro nice looking buds am trying to find out about the humidity packs I read on them nit looks like a good idea but am trying to find out how the cureing work with the packs humidity loks like i nneed a step-by-step guide


----------



## nrt (Aug 18, 2014)

I use the 62 humidty packs works great burping them once a day here is a great article on the humidity level and curing to know if you need to burp or leave open or if to dry moisten up.

http://www.growweedeasy.com/how-to-cure-buds


----------

